# Lachs und Mefos in Norwegen



## BIGFISH04

Hallo Leute

Wie siehts eigentlich im Süd-Norwegen mit dem Lachs und Mefo Bestand aus?????
Schreibt doch mal eure Erfahrungen und euer Gewässer das ihr befischt habt. Welche Köder habt ihr benutzt oder sonstige Montagen! DANKE

ciao

BIGFISH04


----------



## Truttafriend

Hallo und herzlich willkommen im Board#h 

Ich war dieses Jahr ins Südnorge.
Mit der Fliege in den Buchten oder an Kaimauern ist der Hammer. Wir haben schöne Mefos gefangen. Du siehst sie dort sehr häufig am Ufer entlang streunern oder springen. Wir haben die gleichen Fliegen wie hier an der Ostsee eingesetzt und das Knallt! Auf Mefos fischt dort kein Mensch. Alle tuckern mit dem Boot raus und wollen auf Tiefe 
Mit dem normalen Blinkergeschirr fängst du auch deinen Fisch. Neben Mefos knallen Dorsche, Köhler, Pollack und Schollen!!! auf die Fliege. Gute Lachse hab ich leider nur springen sehn. Nächstes Jahr ist wieder Angriff. Ganz ohne Pilkergeschirr:z


----------



## BIGFISH04

Hallo Truttafriend

Danke für die nette Begrüßung!!!

Ein paar Fragen hätte ich aber noch:
Wo warst du da genau??? Bzw. Wann genau 
Ich muss mich nächstes Jahr zwischen SÜD-Schweden und Süd-Norwegen entscheiden. Leider bin ich kein so besonderer Fan von überraschungen und deshalb informier ich mich da lieber etwas genauer. Ich hörte von einen Bekannten das der Fluss Mandalselva dieses Jahr trocken war. Dies war eigentlich mein erstes Zielgebiet. Weißt du was davon?
Mit welchen Blinker bzw. Wobblern hab ihr es versucht????

ciao

BIGFISH


----------



## Truttafriend

Wir haben nur im Fjord gefischt. Die Mandalsselv öffnete erst an unserem Abreisetag. Der niedrige Wasserstand war da natürlich vor dem Jahrhundertsommer noch ok.

Gewohnt habe ich bei Lindesnes. 5 Minuten Autofahrt von dort haben wir eine der vielen Buchten genauer angeschaut. Dort gab es einen Holzsteg von man aus Fliegenfischen konnte. In der ganzen Bucht flachen! Bucht stromerten Mefos rum. Abends bissen Dorsche und super Schollen auf Watwurmfliegen. Blinkern kannst du sehr gut mit allen Mefoblinkern ab 20g. Etwas auf Tiefe zu kommen ist von Vorteil, deswegen gehen 35g Eiselepilker auch sehr gut zum blinkern.
Ich fahre Ende April 2004 wieder dort hin. Die Mandaselv ist dann immernoch geschlossen, aber glaub mir in den Fjorden sind genug Salmoniden. Gerade im April suchen viele Fische die flachen Buchten auf. Dort spielt sich nach dem Winter das erste Leben ab. Heringe ohne Ende, Seeringelwürmer in Massen.
Die Räuber folgen denen an diese Stellen die man gar nicht für erfolgreich ansehen würde. Selbst Kattfische standen unter dem Holzsteg und haben Muscheln geknackt. Aale haben wir auch ziehen sehen. Köhler und Pollack gibt es überall.


----------



## Robi Hobi

Mit Südnorwegen kann ich leider nicht dienen!:a 
Ich fahre seit Jahren zum Langfjörd (Nähe Romsdalfjörd),
wo ich schon einige Mefo´s überlisten konnte. 
Ich schleppe dünblechige Blinker weit hinter dem Boot (80m), 
an den leicht abfallenden Kanten, in einer Wassertiefe von 5-15 metern. :m 
Gelegentlich schalte ich eine Lachsfliege vor!
Mit Wobblern hatte ich bisher noch kein Glück.
Hierauf beißen lediglich Dorsche und Kleinköhler.
Auch mit dem Downrigger in Verbindung mit diversen Lachslöffeln und Blinkern hatte ich noch kein Glück. 
Zum Trost fange ich jedoch gute Köhler, bis 18 Pfund.:z 
Dieses Jahr versuche ich es zusätzlich mit Naturködermontagen.
Mal schauen was das so bringt!

Bis denne Robi Hobi#u


----------



## berko

*Welcome*

Willkommen on Board - Robi Hobi!
Ich hatte noch keine Lachse und Mefos in Südnorwegen;+ 

Petri! berko


----------



## Seeteufel Maik

Endlich hat es Robi Hobi geschafft. Hast ja genügend Zeit dich im Anglerboard umzuschauen. 
@ Berko: Seid wann liegt der Ebro in Südnorwegen bzw. gibt es dort Mefos?

Gruss Lippi


----------



## berko

Damit kann's natürlich auch zusammenhängen;+


----------



## havkat

Moin BF!

Die Qual der Wahl hat man "nur" bei der Jahreszeit, Salz, - o. Süßwasser, Schwerpunkt Lachs oder Meerforelle.

Frühjahr/Meerforelle/Küste: Klare Sache! Südschweden (Skåne/Blekinge)

Sommer/Lachs/Fluss: Südnorge. Die Flüsse im Süden sind wieder empfehlenswert (u. noch preiswert )

Meerforellen fängst du in Südnorwegen auch. Die Chance auf gute Fische ist vorhanden, allerdings ist das Durchnschnittsgewicht nicht mit den schwedischen Stämmen (oder unseren) zu vergleichen (Mindestmaß/Südschweden: 50cm)

Ob ein Fluss wenig oder kein Wasser führt, kannst du bei deiner jetzigenPlanung schlecht beeinflussen, besonders bei den kleineren Fliessen. Das lag und liegt immer noch beim Wetter.
Ein trockener Frühling/Sommer ergibt nun mal wenig Wasser, das den Berg runterkommt. 

Das Gerät für die südl. Flüsse kann, im allg., eine Nummer leichter gewählt werden, als in den großen Flüssen des Nordens.

Faustregel:

Saisonbeginn mit hohem, kalten Wasser: Große farbige Köder.

Flaches, erwärmtes Wasser: Kleinere bis kleine "unscheinbare" Köder in braun, schwarz, dunkelrot mit´n büschn Kupfer drin.

Lachse u. Mefos (besonders die Großen ) wandern gerne nachts. Helle Sommernächte nicht verpennen!


----------



## havkat

Mit der Verschiebung dieses Threads, ist das neue Unterforum "Angeln in Seen und Flüssen" offiziell eröffnet.


----------



## Ossipeter

Superidee diesen Thread zu eröffnen! )


----------



## Karstein

@ Bigfish04: neben den vorher erwähnten super Fangchancen auf MeFo kannst auch mit etwas Glück Lachse vom Ufer aus fangen, so wie mein Dad 2003 am Moldefjord (Sportex Light Spin 3,00m/ Shimano Samurai/0,25er Monofile/blau-silberner Viking-Blinker 16gr):


----------



## Karstein

PS: natürlich nicht Shimano Samurai, sondern Daiwa!


----------



## vagabond82

Moin, 

zu Südnorwegen kann ich auch nicht viel schreiben hab gelesen das die Aufstiege in beispielsweise Mandalselva, Bjerkreimselva und Otra Jahr für Jahr besser werden.Ich war letztes Jahr im Juli das erste mal mit der Fliegenrute an Orkla und Gaula unterwegs und konnte auch nach drei teuren Übungstage meine ersten Lachse dingfest machen. Beide Flüsse waren voller Lachse, doch so einfach meine Fliege nehmen wollten die nicht. Was die insgesamt drei Fische die ich verhaften konnte nun dazu bewegt hat doch meine Fliege zu attakieren ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel. Meerforellen wurden laut Statistik gelegentlich gefangen und in geringen Stückgewichten. Dieses Jahr gehts auf jeden Fall wieder los, denn die Fischerei war&nbsp;wie Traum, die Preise allerdings auch.

Gruß vagabond

Was für Alternativen hat man zum Lachsfisch rundum Trondheim, Fliegenfischen auf Bachforell, Äsche im Landesinnern, oder Möglichkeiten im Salzwasser ?


----------



## havkat

Moin Vagabond!

Teksdalselva/Kommune Bjugn. (Vooorsicht Geheimtip! Psssssst!  )

Hübscher kleiner Fluss mit guten Lachsen. Braucht aber Wasser!!
Dann geht´s allerdings zur Sache.

Eisen u. Fliege.


----------



## vagabond82

Moin Havkat,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Info, hab schon länger nach einem kleinere Lachsgewässer Ausschau gehalten. Ich hab gehört das die Wanderung der Lachse in der Gaula oberhalb von Storen endet und man ab dort bzw in Gebirgseen auch gut auf Forelle und Äsche&nbsp;fischen kann. Die leichte Fliegenfischerei liegt mir doch erheblich mehr und ich denke etwas günstiger als die Lachsfischerei ist es bestimmt auch.

Gruß vagabond&nbsp;

&nbsp;


----------



## vagabond82

Moin, 

hab mich mal schlau gemacht der TS brachte 2002, 216 Lachse und 46 Merrforellen, das Durchschnittsgewicht für Lachs lag bei 1,7 kg. 2001, 502 Lachse und 32 Meerforellen, bei einen Lachsdurschnitt von 2,0 kg. Würd mich interessieren wie es 2003 aussah, hab aber keine Statistik gefunden. Wie Lang und Breit ist das Gewässer und kann man dort auch Großlachs antreffen ?&nbsp;Wäre sonst&nbsp;ja auch schön für die Einhand geeignet, hoffentlich fällt genug Regen. Vielen dank für den Schmucken Tip.

Gruß vagabond


----------



## havkat

Moin!

Von der Größe würde die Einhand schon gehen.
Mein Kumpel verlor einen Guten (geschätzte 10-12kg) an der 8er Einhand weil er nicht genug Druck geben konnte und folgen nicht möglich war. 
Der Fisch verließ den Pool und ging stromabwärts....... tjä!


----------



## Karstein

Hei Vagabond,

bei Trondheim liegt auch der Stjördal, an dem ich ´93 meinen allerersten Laks landen konnte mit Spinnrute und 40gr schwarz-goldenem Toby. Im Vergleich zu den meisten Gaula-Beats ist der Stjördalselva noch erschwinglich und auch einfacher zu befischen. Eine Strecke geht dem örtlichen Angel- und Jagdverein, Karten gibt es am Campingplatz etwas stromauf.

An solchen größeren Flüssen würde ich NIE mit einer Einhänder fischen - der Strömungsdruck und die Durchschnittsgewichte der Lachse sprechen dagegen. Wir fischen mit Bihändern zwischen 13 und 15ft, AFTM 9 - 11.

Wenn Du mit der Einhand fischen möchtest, nimm lieber Flüsse wie Otra, Mandal oder Aargard bzw. die kleinen Flüsse der jeweiligen Region.

Tight lines

Karsten

PS: havkat - wo hat er den verloren, an der Gaula? Üble Kiste, wenn Du auf einmal nicht mehr folgen kannst und das Backing irgendwann am Spulenkern aufhört abzulaufen...


----------



## havkat

Nööö Karsten!

Teksdalselva. Gaula mit der Einhänder wäre wohl "etwas" zu viel  Selbstbewusstsein. 

Konnte ihn nicht im Pool halten. Rute waagerecht, in Linie zum Fisch, Rolle blockiert und Augen zu. 
Hat, zum Glück, mit Spitze gefischt und kein Parallelvorfach dran gehabt.
Klappte also planmäßig. Konnte alles (bis auf die Fliege) wieder einkurbeln.


----------



## Karstein

Ach DU warst auch noch der Unglückliche, der danach bestimmt wie ein Häufchen Elend am Ufer kauerte???

Da hast aber mordsmäßig Schwein gehabt - ich sah schon mal zu, als eine Komplettleine herrenlos und mit Lachs dran durch den Pool schoss. Hoffentlich war der Silberling so schlau und konnte an einem Stein das Vorfach cracken...

Wo ist denn der Teksdalselva? Noch nienich gehört?

Hast Du Dir die Orkla schon mal selbst angeschaut?


----------



## havkat

Neeee! Ich war´s nich. Ich durfte Salz in die Wunde streuen. 

Der Teksdals fliesst in Sør Trøndelag/Kommune Bjugn.

Wir waren damals in Rønsholmen Brygger zum Meeresfischen. 
Vermieter gab uns den Tip und besorgte Karten.
Mein Kumpel war fliegentechnisch gar nicht auf Lachs eingestellt. Hatte nur seine 8er dabei, mit der er Pollacks und Makrelen zu Waisen machte.

Ist ein typischer "Kleinlachsfluss". Aber ich was ich an buckelnden Fischen sah, machte einen guten Eindruck.

Mein Kumpel sah den Fisch überhaupt nicht. Er fischte den Pool ab und als die Fliege an seinem Ufer war und er sie einstrippte (Einhänder eben ) kam der Brummer, auf ganz kurze Distanz, unter einem Überhang hoch und nahm.

Kurz nach dem Anhieb hörte ich so was wie: "Sch.sse!" 
Dann quietschte die Rolle auch schon los......... und hörte nicht mehr auf.

Kleinlachsfluss, wie gesagt. 

Das Vorfach brach übrigens am Fliegenknoten. Wir sahen ihn, nach dem Bruch, noch einige Male springen.
Ganzes Stück flussabwärts.


----------



## Karstein

> _Original geschrieben von havkat _
> *Neeee! Ich war´s nich. Ich durfte Salz in die Wunde streuen.
> *



 Immer diese Schadenfreude!  

Und wir suchen immer noch unser norwegisches Urlaubs-Paradies: Haus direkt am Fjord mit erstklassigem Boot am Steg PLUS einem kleinfeinen Lachsfluss gleich daneben, wo wir zu Fuß hinkommen...Nicht immer diese getrennten Lachs-/Meeresangelurlaube, sondern je nach Lust und Laune alles beisammen, das wär´s!


----------



## havkat

Tjä Karsten, dafür hab ich ooch nix gefangen! 
Er konnte noch ´n 3,5kg - Fisch verhaften.  

Das Prob mit Lachs umme Ecke und Sej vor der Tür ist leider, dass die Mündungsgebiete nicht unbedingt gute Salzwasserreviere sind.

Also Lack, o- Turnschuh, besser gesagt Autokilometer oder Bootsmeilen.

Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass irgendwo eine Hütte steht..........


----------



## Karstein

War´s ein Fly-Only-Fluss? 3,5 kg an der Einhand ist doch ein Prachterlebnis!!! Mein größter Fliegenlachs hatte grad mal 4lbs, an der Einhand in Irland - und der ging schon gut ab.

Leider war ich noch nicht in der Ecke Senja/ Troms mit dem Auto unterwegs zum Stöbern - gerade dort oben gibt es viele kleine Flüsse mit Lachsaufstieg im Sommer. Von einigen Anlagen da oben weiß ich ja, dass gleich daneben Lachsfischen möglich ist. Aber die lange Anreise...


----------



## vagabond82

Moin Jungs,

nettes Pläuschen hier, den Stjordalselva hab ich letztes Jahr beharkt und konnte dort meinen 2. und 3. Lachs überlisten, der Größte&nbsp;hatte 90 cm und etwas über 6 kg ist hier unten auf der 1. Seite zu sehen. Die Gaula, Sokna und Stjordalselva produziert ohne Frage Großlachs und mir würde nicht im Traum einfallen dort die Einhand zu fischen. Da ich aber absoluter Küstenmefojunkie bin und eine besondere Beziehung zu meiner 8er hege, habe ich ihr versprochen, dass sie&nbsp;dieses Jahr&nbsp;mal einen Lachs zugesicht bekommt. Die Orkla hab ich letztes Jahr auch befischt, ein wirklich schmuckes Gewässer besonders zum Fliegenfischen und&nbsp;im Vergleich zur Gaula auch recht günstig, ich konnte dort meinen ersten Lachs mit der Zweihand überlisten, die ersten drei Tage waren hart und das Gerät ungewohnt klobig für mich, macht aber doch tierisch Laune. Vom Aargard hab ich auch viel Gutes gehört, soll ähnlich wie die Orkla sehr gut&nbsp;für die Fliege sein.

Gruß vagabond&nbsp;


----------



## Karstein

Hach ja Vagabond....Bei dem Foto juckt´s schon wieder im Wurfarm!!!

Meine Kumpels fahren auch dieses Jahr im September an den Mandal, gut für Deine 8er geeignet und nur 30mins von Kristiansand entfernt. Zwei Teams fahren die 1. und 2. September-Woche (optimale Zeit, wenngleich auch schon ein paar Braune dazwischen sind) hin, haben ein riesiges Bauernhaus angemietet. Da es ein FliFi-Club ist, haben die Member Vorrang - aber ich kann gerne mal fragen, ob noch Platz ist?

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## vagabond82

Das hört sich natürlich super an. Aber wir haben auch schon ein Lachstörn in Plannung, wahrscheinlich im Juli und aufgrund der miesen Finanzsituation bei uns unverdorbenen Junganglern (82er Baujahr), muss ich da wohl passen, trotzdem vielen Dank. Hast du vielleicht Tips zur leichten Fischerei auf Bachforelle und Äsche in der Nahe von Trondheim ? Zwei Wochen Lachsfischen greift halt doch zu&nbsp;tief in unsere Taschen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Karstein

Da muss ich leider passen, war nur einmal in der Nähe von Stjördal auf der Halbinsel Frosta - hatten aber an einem Tag p.P. mit Nymphe ca. 30 Steinforellen in einem kleinen Fluss dort. In der Ecke habt ihr überall super Gelegenheiten auf Forelle (wobei: Äsche, weiß ich gar nicht), ob in Flüsschen oder Seen. Auch ein größerer See mit Seeforellen ist in der Ecke, allerdings müsst ihr da mit Downrigger ran.


----------



## vagabond82

Moin,
Seeforelle hört sich auch gut an, habe leider noch nicht die Möglichkeit gehabt eine zu fangen. Wir haben uns zu dritt gerade eine kleine Nussschale(4m/15pesen,Bj ca.1960) für die Küste restauriert. Mit sauberer Trollingbar,  Downriggern, Planerboards und dem ganzen Programm, in feinster Handarbeit, ging auch gut ins Geld und auf die Gesungheit aber was tut man nicht alles für dicke Mefo´s. 
Das ganze mit nach Norwegen zu nehmen wäre etwas zuuu krank ! 
Ich stell mal ein paar Bilder rein.

Gruß Jan


----------



## vagabond82

Operation SchleppböÖötchen !


----------



## vagabond82

....und kurz vor der Vollendung. Bitte nicht lachen war unser erstes Bootsprojekt.


----------



## Fxndlxng

Weiß gar nicht was Du hast!?! Ist doch vom feinsten unsere kleine Schüssel. Wer kann schon von sich behaupten sein "Trollingboot" tragend ins Wasser bringen zu können?


----------



## vagabond82

Tragend, wohl eher abseilender Weise. Aber wer kann von sich behaupten im Januar, mit der Höhle zwei Kilometer bis nach Grömitz gerudert zu sein und nicht einen Fisch an Bord zu ziehen?
Was machst du da eigentlich in deiner linken Hand ?

Gruß Jan


----------



## havkat

@Vagabond

Goiler Panzerkreuzer! #6

Größe is eben doch nich alles. 

@Karsten

Der Abschnitt an dem wir waren war frei für Blech u. Fliege, aber nix Wurm und Garnele und so´n Schietkram.


----------



## Karstein

@ vagabond: sieht doch funktinabel aus - Kompli!!! Solange kein NO 4 aufwärts gen Grömitz braust, hast ein gutes Boot.
Nach Norge würde ich das Boot nicht mitnehmen - an besagtem See ist ein Campingplatz, da kannst Ruderboote mieten. Brauchst nur einen portablen Downrigger mitzunehmen. Ich gucke zuhause mal auf die Karte und sage Dir den Namen des Sees.

@ Havkat: bin auch überhaupt kein Freund von Wurm und Garnele - wenngleich wir in Irland mehrmals mit Garnelen erfolgreich waren. Neee, lieber Fliege oder Spinnfliege.

@ ALL: ATS-Holger hat mir schon mal geflüstert, dass bei Molde ein/zwei kleine Lachsflüsschen plätschern. Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich, wo ich "um die Lachse herumfischen" kann in der Molde-Ecke? Die Rauma ist leider zu weit wech um eben mal die Lachs-Rute zu schwingen...


----------



## Torsk

@Karsten: Vielleicht hilft diese Page  was weiter ???

Gruß Torsk


----------



## Karstein

@ Torsk: absolute Spitzenseite, besten Dank!!! Habe sofort die nötigen Infos gefunden. *froifroi*


----------



## DAWN

Moin Jungs,

ein wirklich nettes Böttchen.
Freu mich schon jetzt auf den blühenden Raps. 

Ich werde mir noch die nächsten zwei Wochen die Bachforellen am River Don anschauen und danach endlich wieder die heimischen Gewässer unsicher machen.

Lasst mir noch ein paar Meerforellen übrig!


----------



## vagabond82

Reinhard, bist du es ? Nicht anschauen, fangen sollst du die Brownies. Was treibst du ?

Gruss Jan


----------



## Jan74

Moin,

ich hab schon länger gesucht aber nix gefunden, wann haben denn MeFo und Lachs in Südnorwegen, genauer in Lindernes Schonzeit??

Gruß

Jan


----------



## DAWN

*AW: Lachs und Mefos in Norwegen*



			
				vagabond82 schrieb:
			
		

> Reinhard, bist du es ? Nicht anschauen, fangen sollst du die Brownies. Was treibst du ?
> 
> Gruss Jan



Moin Jan,

freut mich! Zeit und Geld - das leidige Thema!
Wie schauts mit Daenemark aus? Bin unheimlich interessiert.
Vielleicht kommt der Findling ja auch mit.

Bis bald, 
Reinhard


----------



## vagabond82

*AW: Lachs und Mefos in Norwegen*

Moin Reinhard,
An den Auen war ich noch nicht unterwegs, wird aber Zeit. An DK´s und unserer Küste geht die Post ab, siehst ja selbst Owen (AMF) hat schon drei gefangen. Wird Zeit das Du nachlegst. 

Gruss Jan  #g


----------



## DAWN

*AW: Lachs und Mefos in Norwegen*

#r 

Das laesst mir ja noch nen Funken Hoffnung!

Ab Freitag bin ich wieder im Lande - mal sehn was dann noch geht.

Schoenen Gruss 
Reinhard


----------



## Blenni

*AW: Lachs und Mefos in Norwegen*

Hallo,
Meerforellen habe ich in Norge schon einige gefangen: von Ufer mit Blinker oder vom Boot aus geschleppt. Meist waren es aber recht kleine, die dann auch wieder schwimmen durften. In Hafen von Egersund gingen die auf alles, was sich bewegt hat, aber wie gesagt, die meisten nicht so riesig.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## PASA

*AW: Lachs und Mefos in Norwegen*

@ Havkat

wo und zu welchem Preis bekommt man Karten für den Fluß? Ist der schon ab mitte Mai offen? Wir fahren am 13. Mai nach Nes.

Grüße


----------



## PASA

*AW: Lachs und Mefos in Norwegen*

War doppelt, leider. 

Grüße


----------



## BrassenHelge

*AW: Lachs und Mefos in Norwegen*

(der Beitrag kommt wohl etwas spät  ) Schaue mal auf diese Seite:  www.mandalselva.no  .  War schon mehrmals an diesem Fluß.  Hatte gute Erfolge in der Zone 3 auf Lachs ( es werden hauptsächlich kleine bis 4 kg gefangen ) und in der Zone 1 auf Meerforellen. Dort sind die meisten Meerforellen jedoch sehr klein, so daß man höchstens jede fünfte mitnehmen kann. Ködermäßig ist an diesem Fluß fast die ganze Palette erlaubt bis auf Garnelen. Die Preise sind fair, es sei denn die Kraftwerkbetreiber drehen mal wieder das Wasser ab  
Gruß Henning


----------



## PASA

*AW: Lachs und Mefos in Norwegen*

Hallo Brassen Helge,

danke für den Tip, #h ,  ich meinte aber den Teksdalselva/Kommune Bjugn von dem Havkat geschrieben hat, der liegt nördlich vom Tronheimsfjord.

Da fahren wir in 6 Wochen hin, wir haben das Haus aber eigentlich nicht wegen der Lachse gebucht.

Grüße


----------



## Torsk

*AW: Lachs und Mefos in Norwegen*

Hei Pasa!
Frag einfach im Gemeindehaus in Bjugn (neben dem Einkaufscenter) oder in Lysoysundet im Touristbüro nach. In Bjugn bekommst du auf jeden Fall eine Auskunft, Lysoysundet weiß ich nicht, ob im Mai schon besetzt.Als Lachsflüsse sind mir dort noch Oldenelva und Nordelva bekannt, über Qualität und Karten kann ich aber nix genaues sagen, da nicht meine Veranstaltung.
Gruß Torsk


----------



## BrassenHelge

*AW: Lachs und Mefos in Norwegen*

@PASA 
Das hatte ich wohl übersehen   Wünsche viel Glück mit den Lachsen in Norge.
Gruß Henning


----------



## ich fang dich

*AW: Lachs und Mefos in Norwegen*

Hi, ich fahre nächstes Jahr im Sommer nach Eigeroy! ich kann die ganze Bucht beangeln!

Sieht gut nach Platten aus da, aber ich wollte es eigendlich mal auf Meerforelle versuchen.. lohnt sich das im Sommer überhaupt??? 


mfG. ich fang dich!


----------

